# sig night sights



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i am about to outfit all my sigs with new night sights. i am unsure about the different sizes (#6, #8, etc.) that these sights come in. what 'size' sight should i get to keep the sights as close to factory 'size' as possible? they are all three shooting more accurate than anything i have ever owned, i don't want to screw that up.
i also want to get a weapon mounted light for the 229r. anybody have a suggestion that won't hang way out the front or require a morgage on my house? 

thanks all!


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

Have you checked to see what numbers are on the sights you have mounted ?

Easiest would be to just replace with same, same


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The smallest tactical light I am aware of is the Insight X2. It's not terribly bright (40 lumens), but is very compact. I wouldn't put it on a fighting rifle, but the two I've played with seemed more than sturdy enough for typical pistol use, and is inexpensive.

http://www.opticsplanet.net/insight-technology-x2-sub-compact-tactical-flashlight.html


----------

